
Show HN: A Canaletto painting in Van Gogh's style using deep learning-DeepArt.io - kolinko
http://imgur.com/a/Szu0i
======
MegaLeon
This looks seriously impressive, some of them look way to good to be generated
procedurally.

Shame about having to wait 1+ day to test one. Would love to see a stand-alone
desktop implementation.

------
purplerabbit
This is impressive. But at the same time, it's a bit eerie... While beautiful,
the fact that it's an algorithmic reprocessing causes me to question my normal
artistic associations.

I mean, what is the relationship between this sort of work and "traditional"
art?

------
kolinko
The service was built by my friends of friends, the mix is by me. Comments
more than welcome. I'm not associated with DeepArt.io, but I'll forward the
thread to them.

